
Gnome GSoC participant insults code reviewer - stpe
https://github.com/Kekun/gnome-games/pull/300/files/f19fc75acb0c1ecf6dfda60de985d45d0e0e3cdf#r70937684
======
cjbprime
It seems mean to post this. A student still getting the hang of code reviews
took offense and then apologized once he realized he'd misjudged the
situation. It's not a general interest story.

